# Google Nexus 5X, Nexus 6P and Android 6 Marshmallow announced



## Fez909 (Aug 17, 2015)

I don't even care any more these days, tbh, but I like starting threads, so here we go 

The next release of Android will be Marshmallow







The next Nexus (Nexus 5, 2015) will look like this:


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 17, 2015)

So, I imagine by the time they've stuffed it full of bloatware and skins nobody wants most carriers will have that out by sometime in 2017 then


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 17, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So, I imagine by the time they've stuffed it full of bloatware and skins nobody wants most carriers will have that out by sometime in 2017 then


You're not forced to buy shit phones, and there's more and more manufacturers offering 'vanilla' Android.

Get a Moto G or E or the new Vodaphone thing if you want a low end one. A Motorola X for mid-range. Or a Motorola Droid or Nexus or HTC One or OnePlus One if you want high end. Or if you're techy enough, you can put a custom ROM on whatever mid-range phone you have to rid yourself of the shite.

Plus, some people just don't care. Ask the next Samsung Galaxy {insert number here} owner you see what version of Android they're running and they probably won't even know they're running Android. They just don't care. And that's totally OK


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 17, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> You're not forced to buy shit phones, and there's more and more manufacturers offering 'vanilla' Android.
> 
> Get a Moto G or E or the new Vodaphone thing if you want a low end one. A Motorola X for mid-range. Or a Motorola Droid or Nexus or HTC One or OnePlus One if you want high end. Or if you're techy enough, you can put a custom ROM on whatever mid-range phone you have to rid yourself of the shite.
> 
> Plus, some people just don't care. Ask the next Samsung Galaxy {insert number here} owner you see what version of Android they're running and they probably won't even know they're running Android. They just don't care. And that's totally OK



Depends really - some of these updates have brought in really useful features, like that one to recognise when you're at home so you don't have to bother doing keypad unlock.  Can be a pain waiting on these things for months when others had them, especially if you paid top dollar for the latest phone that's supposed to do all the tricks?  Sure some people don't care, but some do.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 17, 2015)

Jon-of-arc said:


> some of these updates have brought in really useful features, like that one to recognise when you're at home so you don't have to bother doing keypad unlock


How does one accomplish this, please? I know it's possible with Tasker, etc, but I've not set it up yet. I didn't think it was baked into the OS.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 17, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> How does one accomplish this, please? I know it's possible with Tasker, etc, but I've not set it up yet. I didn't think it was baked into the OS.



I dunno, I heard it was a feature that came with lollipop, but my old moto g never auto updated to lollipop, and then I lost it, so I could be talking bollocks.  I'm almost sure editor mentioned it when lollipop was first announced.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 17, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> How does one accomplish this, please? I know it's possible with Tasker, etc, but I've not set it up yet. I didn't think it was baked into the OS.



http://www.cnet.com/uk/how-to/add-trusted-places-to-smart-lock-on-android-5-0-lollipop/


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 17, 2015)

Jon-of-arc said:


> http://www.cnet.com/uk/how-to/add-trusted-places-to-smart-lock-on-android-5-0-lollipop/


Thanks, I had another step to enable because...well, Sony being silly, I expect. But now it's on


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So, I imagine by the time they've stuffed it full of bloatware and skins nobody wants most carriers will have that out by sometime in 2017 then


The Nexus runs pure Android, silly, and there's no shortage of hugely capable phones available - some of which are priced at incredibly affordable prices -  that have very little in the way of unwanted 'extras'.


----------



## Nemesisuk (Aug 19, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> I don't even care any more these days, tbh, but I like starting threads, so here we go
> 
> The next release of Android will be Marshmallow
> 
> ...



Have a Nexus 6 and Android 6 is a huge improvement.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 19, 2015)

Nemesisuk said:


> Have a Nexus 6 and Android 6 is a huge improvement.


How?


----------



## Nemesisuk (Aug 19, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> How?


Grab the factory images from https://developer.android.com/preview/download.html#images Then find a adb fastboot guide on how to flash them.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 19, 2015)

Nemesisuk said:


> Grab the factory images from https://developer.android.com/preview/download.html#images Then find a adb fastboot guide on how to flash them.


Sorry, I wasn't clear. I meant how is it better?


----------



## Nemesisuk (Aug 19, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Sorry, I wasn't clear. I meant how is it better?


Ah. Memory management is better so no lagging. Battery life is better due to the new doze settings built in. But generally just feels more polished compared to Lollipop.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 19, 2015)

When are Google going to replace the Nexus 7? Sub 200 quid decent spec tablet please Google.

They have also announced a new home router: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/08/19/google_onhub_router_will_autoupdate_security_patches/

13 antennas on 802.11ac should do the job nicely.


----------



## Tankus (Aug 19, 2015)

After playing with the hudl2 .....I would like a new Nexus 8.5 with no bezel.......my 7 is getting long  in the tooth ....


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 20, 2015)

I bought a nexus 9 recently, it's easy to hold as it's so light. I also got a Bluetooth keyboard and use it in meetings at work as a micro laptop, it's ace.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2015)

It looks like they'll be no less than two new Nexus phones being released: one smartphone will be a smaller version made by LG, while the second will be a larger version of a device built by Huawei.



> The Nexus smartphones are essentially Google's "flagship" devices that show off the latest version of its Android software, which powers the majority of the world's smartphones. In this case, the Nexus devices will be the first to run Android 6.0, dubbed Marshmallow. Over the years, hardcore fans have gravitated toward these flagship phones as the "purest" Android experience, free of tweaks by carriers or handset makers. As a result, each manufacturer associated with a Nexus phone gets to enjoy a bit of extra buzz.
> Google will hold Nexus event September 29 in San Francisco - CNET


I really wanted to get the last Nexus because I'm all over that pure Google thing but the size was just too mahoosive for me.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 3, 2015)

Me too but I'm definitely up for getting the LG version.


----------



## Stig (Sep 3, 2015)

Another one in the queue here. My nexus 5 has been great for just a little too long now, so I'm almost certainly going to replace it with the new LG nexus. (Unless it turns out to be a huge disappointment - that would surprise me tbh.)


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 3, 2015)

I made a Nexus thread already


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2015)

+merged


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 3, 2015)

They should've called it Meringue


----------



## BoxRoom (Sep 23, 2015)

Is it worth holding out for the new Nexus (5 or 6, preferably the 6)?
I've never been in the position to get brand new tech before and now I have the opportunity to actually get one nice new thing in my life.
How soon after the announcement do you think they'll be available? I'm also pretty impatient


----------



## Chz (Sep 24, 2015)

Usually they're available within 2 weeks of the announcement. I'm still quite happy with my Nexus 5, but I'll be keeping my eye on the new one. If it's a really great deal, I might upgrade.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2015)

Here's the videos: 



*Specs*
*Dimensions*
147.0 x 72.6 x 7.9 mm

136 grams

*Display*
5.2"

Corning® Gorilla® Glass 3

*Battery*
2700 mAh Battery

USB Type-C for fast charging

*Camera*
Rear: 12.3 MP2; 1.55 μm; f/2.0

Front: 5 MP

*Processor*
Qualcomm® Snapdragon™ 808 processor, 1.8 GHz hexa-core 64-bit

Adreno 418 GPU



*Dimensions*
159.3 x 77.8 x 7.3mm
178 grams

*Display*
5.7"
Corning® Gorilla® Glass 4

*Battery*
3450 mAh Battery
USB Type-C for fast charging

*Camera*
Rear: 12.3 MP2; 1.55 μm; f/2.0
Front: 8 MP

*Processor*
Qualcomm® Snapdragon™ 810 v2.1, 2.0 GHz octa-core 64-bit
Adreno 430 GPU


----------



## Stig (Sep 29, 2015)

Looking at specs and price I'm torn now. I was always going to go with the 5, but the 6 look GREAT.

(I'm a bit put off by the photo of the lady in a romantic setting with her ladies phone on the 5x, whereas the manly nexus 6p is wielded by a MAN.)

Trying to ignore that and moving on, why has the 6p got *such* a better battery and storage ability. That'll make me feel hard done by if I get the 5.

It 'aint 6p though, it's rather more expensive than that.

Oh, what to do.


----------



## BoxRoom (Sep 29, 2015)

Stig said:


> Looking at specs and price I'm torn now. I was always going to go with the 5, but the 6 look GREAT.
> 
> (I'm a bit put off by the photo of the lady in a romantic setting with her ladies phone on the 5x, whereas the manly nexus 6p is wielded by a MAN.)
> 
> ...



That's pretty much my state of mind. I'm veering towards the 6P because it are bettar, innit.

Bloody hell.

I was going to go for the 5X but... aye, torn.


----------



## Nemesisuk (Sep 29, 2015)

I'll get the 6p but for now will stick with my 6 and see how Marshmallow is from  Monday. Have the preview at the mo, but look forward to getting the final version.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2015)

DxO have rated the 6P as the second best camera they've ever seen on a phone 
Google Nexus 6P review: Serious contender for mobile photography | DxOMark

Their top 10\: 






*1.Samsung S6 Edge*

DxOMark Mobile:

86




*2.Google Nexus 6P*
DxOMark Mobile:

84




*3.LG G4*
DxOMark Mobile:

83




*4.Samsung Note 4*
DxOMark Mobile:

83




*5.Moto X Style*
DxOMark Mobile:

83




*6.Sony Xperia Z3+*
DxOMark Mobile:

82




*7.Apple iPhone 6Plus*
DxOMark Mobile:

82




*8.Apple iPhone 6*
DxOMark Mobile:

82




*9.Samsung S5*
DxOMark Mobile:

79




*10.Sony Xperia Z3*
DxOMark Mobile:


----------



## souljacker (Sep 29, 2015)

That 6p looks very nice. Still waiting for a replacement for the nexus 7 though.


----------



## Chz (Sep 30, 2015)

A bit odd that, after pushing the technology for years, they've dropped wireless charging. I'll wager most people don't care, but I do know a few Nexus-obsessives around the office have Qi chargers here and at home.

Not terribly pleased with the height increase on the 5. Maybe as well move up to the 6, if you can afford it.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2015)

Chz said:


> A bit odd that, after pushing the technology for years, they've dropped wireless charging. I'll wager most people don't care, but I do know a few Nexus-obsessives around the office have Qi chargers here and at home.
> 
> Not terribly pleased with the height increase on the 5. Maybe as well move up to the 6, if you can afford it.


I really miss wireless charging. I don't understand why it's been dropped.


----------



## Mojofilter (Sep 30, 2015)

Is it just me or does the 6 not seen that much of an upgrade?


----------



## Chz (Sep 30, 2015)

The 5X is £299/349 (16/32GB) at Carphone Warehouse. Cheaper than the Play Store, at least. And cheaper than the original N5, iirc. Personally, I have no issues whatsoever with my Nexus 5; so the upgrade can wait until I break it or next year's phones come along.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 30, 2015)

When can I expect Marshmallow on my Nexus 5?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 30, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> When can I expect Marshmallow on my Nexus 5?


End of October


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 30, 2015)

Hummingbird in slo-mo on a Nexus 6P:

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=Q1VyYTBBQ2FRRnQ5S2xzUDVoN1RyTEZRWUtEYV93


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Hummingbird in slo-mo on a Nexus 6P:
> 
> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=Q1VyYTBBQ2FRRnQ5S2xzUDVoN1RyTEZRWUtEYV93


Slightly impressive. (!)


----------



## Nemesisuk (Sep 30, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> When can I expect Marshmallow on my Nexus 5?


Monday the 5th according to Google.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 30, 2015)

What's marshmallow gonna do?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 30, 2015)

Ohh just added trusted faces!!! Awesome.


----------



## Nemesisuk (Oct 1, 2015)

Jon-of-arc said:


> What's marshmallow gonna do?


Better standby time, fingerprint reader support then refinements to lollipop


----------



## Redeyes (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm going to buy a 6P when my contract with EE runs out in December.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 2, 2015)

Got the update on my Sony tablet (just now) before my Nexus 5 (still waiting)


----------



## Nemesisuk (Oct 2, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Got the update on my Sony tablet (just now) before my Nexus 5 (still waiting)


Version six or did it get 5.1.1


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 2, 2015)

Nemesisuk said:


> Version six or did it get 5.1.1


Ha ha good job someone's on the ball  It's 5.1.1

It started updating so I rushed onto the internet to moan before I had the facts  As you do 

I've only had the tab a week or two, hadn't bothered checking the OS details till now


----------



## Nemesisuk (Oct 2, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Ha ha good job someone's on the ball  It's 5.1.1
> 
> It started updating so I rushed onto the internet to moan before I had the facts  As you do
> 
> I've only had the tab a week or two, hadn't bothered checking the OS details till now


I shall have a moment of smugness [emoji6]


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 3, 2015)

I've heard android 6 is shit anyway. It was better in the old days before all you hipster early adopters came in and fucked it all up


----------



## Nemesisuk (Oct 3, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> I've heard android 6 is shit anyway. It was better in the old days before all you hipster early adopters came in and fucked it all up


You're welcome.


----------



## The Boy (Oct 5, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> I've heard android 6 is shit anyway. It was better in the old days before all you hipster early adopters came in and fucked it all up



I'm still running 2.3.5 here


----------



## Nemesisuk (Oct 5, 2015)

Just got my final update to 6, now as I'm a dev I'd best do my utmost to break it.


----------



## Mr Smin (Oct 5, 2015)

Chz said:


> Personally, I have no issues whatsoever with my Nexus 5; so the upgrade can wait until I break it or next year's phones come along.


Same here. I'm too tight to upgrade until my phone wears out or breaks, and my nexus 5 still feels snappy.


----------



## Nemesisuk (Oct 5, 2015)

Mr Smin said:


> Same here. I'm too tight to upgrade until my phone wears out or breaks, and my nexus 5 still feels snappy.


6 is out for the nexus 5 too.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2015)

There's an almighty in-depth review of marshmallow here:

Android 6.0 Marshmallow, thoroughly reviewed


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 6, 2015)

editor said:


> There's an almighty in-depth review of marshmallow here:
> 
> Android 6.0 Marshmallow, thoroughly reviewed


Sounds like they've updated the MIDI support which is good, but no mention of an update on the way it handles multi channel audio, which is bad. The vast array of cheaper Android tablets out there could be really good music production tools if only Google would sort out the bloody code.


----------



## Mojofilter (Oct 6, 2015)

editor said:


> There's an almighty in-depth review of marshmallow here:
> 
> Android 6.0 Marshmallow, thoroughly reviewed



I flashed my Nexus 6 last night (couldn't get on with the short lived venture over to iPhone!) and first impressions are excellent.

Early days with the Doze feature but my phone only lost 4% when left on stand by all night and the battery projection in settings is forecasting literally double the 'time left' than it was on Lollipop. Hopefully that will pan out in real world usage because battery on this thing on Lollipop has been poor to say the least.

Google Now On Tap is looking pretty impressive so far too.

Hoping my sons Galaxy Tab S gets it at some point, the changes to how SD cards are handled will be a big feature on 16GB devices.


----------



## Mr Smin (Oct 7, 2015)

Nemesisuk said:


> 6 is out for the nexus 5 too.


Yeah. I'll wait for the over the air update though. Shame it's not available for the nexus 10, which I'm also in no hurry to replace.


----------



## BoxRoom (Oct 7, 2015)

Scuppered my plans of getting one of these lovely phones. Am out of work again


----------



## Mojofilter (Oct 8, 2015)

Wow, a couple of days in and the battery thing is not only holding out but exceeding my initial expectations. 
I'm getting closer to treble than double, it's incredible. 

I suppose the only caveat would be that it was from a shockingly low base point on Lollipop.


----------



## Chz (Oct 8, 2015)

6 has nicely cured the bug where the N5 didn't play well with certain Cisco wifi routers. Like the ones in my office.

They haven't advertised it as such, but it does feel a bit smoother in spots. Could just be the cache clearance that did it, though.

In all honesty, I think I'd have to buy a G4 instead of the N5X for the price. If I'm going to have a bigger phone, I might as well have that QHD screen and the 3GB of RAM in the LG. These days, it's not too hard to strip a phone back to a fairly stock Android look and configuration anyhow.


----------



## Nemesisuk (Oct 8, 2015)

Chz said:


> 6 has nicely cured the bug where the N5 didn't play well with certain Cisco wifi routers. Like the ones in my office.
> 
> They haven't advertised it as such, but it does feel a bit smoother in spots. Could just be the cache clearance that did it, though.
> 
> In all honesty, I think I'd have to buy a G4 instead of the N5X for the price. If I'm going to have a bigger phone, I might as well have that QHD screen and the 3GB of RAM in the LG. These days, it's not too hard to strip a phone back to a fairly stock Android look and configuration anyhow.


I'd got for the nexus. I couldn't go back to OEM uodates after the nexus experience


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 8, 2015)

Still no Android 6 on my Nexus 5


----------



## Nemesisuk (Oct 8, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Still no Android 6 on my Nexus 5


Give it time. Or just flash the factory image. After backing up your data with the nexus root toolkit.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 8, 2015)

Nemesisuk said:


> Give it time. Or just flash the factory image. After backing up your data with the nexus root toolkit.


Does the timing of updates vary between networks? I'm on Three


----------



## Nemesisuk (Oct 8, 2015)

Not with a nexus no. I'm on three too. My nexus 5 got the ota this morning. I did have to check manually from setting/about/software update


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 8, 2015)

Is it coming to the Nexus 4?


----------



## Nemesisuk (Oct 8, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Is it coming to the Nexus 4?


No. Sorry


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Is it coming to the Nexus 4?


Unofficially yes: Android Marshmallow for your Nexus 4, unofficial but it works


----------



## Nemesisuk (Oct 10, 2015)

editor said:


> Unofficially yes: Android Marshmallow for your Nexus 4, unofficial but it works


I spotted that moments after saying no.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 11, 2015)

Still no Marshmallow


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 12, 2015)

Hooray! Marshmallow has arrived 

Seems about the same so far


----------



## Stig (Oct 12, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Hooray! Marshmallow has arrived
> 
> Seems about the same so far



I just got it too. Haven't noticed anything at all yet except now help or whatever its called.

And that thing where I kept going "hmmm, I'm sure  the old nexus 5 has got a lot slower since the new one came out"  has temporarily gone away.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 12, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Hooray! Marshmallow has arrived
> 
> Seems about the same so far


Me too!


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 12, 2015)

Any OMG WTF AMAZEAMAZE!! 11!!!11 changes you notice, please post here


----------



## Stig (Oct 13, 2015)

[Eagerly awaits AMAZEAMAZE!!]


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 14, 2015)

The date on the lock screen is in caps now


----------



## Stig (Oct 14, 2015)

And the time is in a different font! AMAZEAMAZE!!


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Oct 16, 2015)

I really like Google Tap. Really good for when you see something in a forum or on Facebook that you want to Google. Saves the hassle of copy pasta it into the search bar etc.


----------



## Nemesisuk (Oct 16, 2015)

Teenage Cthulhu said:


> I really like Google Tap. Really good for when you see something in a forum or on Facebook that you want to Google. Saves the hassle of copy pasta it into the search bar etc.


That it works from within any app is impressive.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2015)

Battery life on the 5x looks bloody good:



> I gave it a full charge on Friday night, unplugged it Saturday morning around 9am and haven’t connected it to a charger since. As of right now, Monday morning at 12:42am, the Nexus 5X has 66% of battery life remaining! If that isn’t something to brag about, then I don’t know what is.











> Overall the Nexus 5X(I keep wanting to call it the 5P) is a great phone at an even better price. Don’t let the spec sheets fool you as this does perform equally well to its premium sibling, the Nexus 6P. Specs really mean nothing when it comes to overall performance. If you’ve been using devices with lots of bloat, you probably know what I am talking about.
> 
> Starting at $379.99, the Nexus 5X may not have the specs to match the OnePlus 2, but it does beat it in the performance section as well as the NFC category. Android Pay is still in its infancy but is something you’re going to want to use once more places accept it. It is similarly priced and also runs the latest version of Android unlike the OnePlus 2. The Nexus 5X has incredible battery life, a superb camera, high-end performance and should be dubbed The Flagship Killer.
> 
> Depending on your budget, I have no hesitations in recommending the Nexus 5X as a daily driver. If I wasn’t such a phone snob, I know with 100% certainty I would buy the Nexus 5X over any other phone for its total package offering including the price.




http://www.androidguys.com/2015/10/...s-the-real-flagship-killer-has-just-stood-up/


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 19, 2015)

editor said:


> the review said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Depending on your budget, I have no hesitations in recommending the Nexus 5X as a daily driver. If I wasn’t such a phone snob, I know with 100% certainty I would buy the Nexus 5X over any other phone for its total package offering including the price.




What's being a phone snob got to do with a Nexus. They've never been a phone to be ashamed of. If anything, Nexus owners are more elitist than any other Android phone users. Elitism and snobbism go hand in hand


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> What's being a phone snob got to do with a Nexus. They've never been a phone to be ashamed of. If anything, Nexus owners are more elitist than any other Android phone users. Elitism and snobbism go hand in hand


Just for the record: that quote is from the review, not me!


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 19, 2015)

editor said:


> Just for the record: that quote is from the review, not me!


Yeah, I did try to show that with the double quote box. Hang on, I'll edit to make it clearer.


----------



## Nemesisuk (Oct 19, 2015)

editor said:


> Just for the record: that quote is from the review, not me!


Never been called elite before. Snobbish Damn right I have a nexus [emoji12]


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 19, 2015)

Nemesisuk said:


> Never been called elite before. Snobbish Damn right I have a nexus [emoji12]





> Elitists consider themselves to be superior, snobs make it painfully evident that others are inferior.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2015)

It completely toasts the Apple fingerprint unlocker. 





> The Nexus 5X fingerprint sensor is faster than the iPhone 6S TouchID sensor, even though Apple's new phone is particularly fast at unlocking.
> 
> SuperSaf TV on YouTube has put the two phones side by side to show off how much faster the Nexus 5X fingerprint sensor is.
> 
> ...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 19, 2015)

Good that they've got that sorted, although I'd still argue that having it on the front makes a lot more sense ergonomically. Safe to say both phones are as close to instant in reading a finger as makes no difference.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 19, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Good that they've got that sorted, although I'd still argue that having it on the front makes a lot more sense ergonomically. Safe to say both phones are as close to instant in reading a finger as makes no difference.


In the Guardian review of the Xperia Z5 they reckon they've got the right placing for it there - on the power button, which is on the side.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Good that they've got that sorted, although I'd still argue that having it on the front makes a lot more sense ergonomically. Safe to say both phones are as close to instant in reading a finger as makes no difference.


It also puts paid to that nonsense about Apple supposedly always managing to do things better. The Nexus 5x is considerably cheaper (£200 difference), has a superior camera, fingerprint unlocker and battery life and generally represents far better value all round,


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 19, 2015)

editor said:


> It also puts paid to that nonsense about Apple supposedly always managing to do things better. The Nexus 5x is considerably cheaper (£200 difference), has a superior camera, fingerprint unlocker and battery life and generally represents far better value all round,


Still not got iOS though 

Which, for me at least, makes it useless.


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2015)

Guardian has a round up of reviews, mainly positive: 

ZDNet’s Matthew Miller delivered a glowing review, struggling to find anything to criticise in the device:

The Nexus 6P is an awesome device and earns a near perfect 10. It has great specifications, provides you with the latest version of Android and the promise of first updates in the future, and is priced less than other flagship phones.

I usually expect to be let down in some area with a Nexus phone, but that is not the case this year with the Nexus 6P and I struggled to find any cons. If you want to save some money over the current Samsung and Apple products, you can’t go wrong with the Nexus 6P. It’s a rather large phone, but if size isn’t an issue then the Nexus 6P is tough to beat.

*Nexus 5X and 6P*
Ars Technica’s Ron Amadeo considered the two smartphones together, and claimed them worthy flagships for Android:

Before, buying a Nexus meant you had to deal with a bad camera or poor battery life, but the Nexus 5X and 6P are the first Android devices built with few to no compromises. The one thing you could complain about is the lack of wireless charging, but we can deal with that. The camera on a Nexus is finally good. The 12.3 MP cameras can hang with phones that are nearly twice the price of the 5X.

In some ways these devices feel like a combination of the best ideas from the Android ecosystem. You get Motorola’s ambient display and always-on voice commands, LG’s laser auto focus, and Google’s software design, security, and fast updates. This year’s crop of Nexus phones are devices that stand alone atop the Android ecosystem, with a combination of features you won’t find anywhere else.

Google Nexus 5X and Nexus 6P review roundup: impressive Android flagships


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 20, 2015)

One guy didn't like the feel of the 5X...

"I picked up the 5X at last month’s event and thought “Wow, this is really light.” Before I got to spend real time with both the 5X and 6P, I thought that this was going to be the device that drags me away from the iPhone 6. Not the case.

The more time I held it in my hand, the cheaper it felt. I’ve tried out a boatload of devices and being light is a good thing … but feeling like cheap plastic totally turns me off. Google and LG calls it “premium injection molded polycarbonate,” but that’s not changing my mind."


----------



## Nemesisuk (Oct 20, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> One guy didn't like the feel of the 5X...
> 
> "I picked up the 5X at last month’s event and thought “Wow, this is really light.” Before I got to spend real time with both the 5X and 6P, I thought that this was going to be the device that drags me away from the iPhone 6. Not the case.
> 
> The more time I held it in my hand, the cheaper it felt. I’ve tried out a boatload of devices and being light is a good thing … but feeling like cheap plastic totally turns me off. Google and LG calls it “premium injection molded polycarbonate,” but that’s not changing my mind."


I'll be replacing my nexus 6 within the next couple of months with the 6P. I need to stick to a nexus as OEM phones are way to bloated for my liking and an iPhone is out of the question.


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2015)

Review here for the 6p - and it's been declared the best Android phone by The Verge. 



http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/20/9571535/nexus-6p-review


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 20, 2015)

Marshmallow on my Nexus 5 is so far distinctly meh rather than the hoped for OMG amazeAMAZE11!! - There's been the odd colour scheme / font tweak and occasional weirdness here and there and that's about it

I R disappoint


----------



## Nemesisuk (Oct 20, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Marshmallow on my Nexus 5 is so far distinctly meh rather than the hoped for OMG amazeAMAZE11!! - There's been the odd colour scheme / font tweak and occasional weirdness here and there and that's about it
> 
> I R disappoint


What weirdness?


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 20, 2015)

Nemesisuk said:


> What weirdness?


Bluetooth glitches, some apps have gone weird, nothing major just the odd little niggle. I think I say this on every update though


----------



## mack (Oct 20, 2015)

Hmmm - not sure what to go for next. got the N5 which has served me very well over the last couple of years, the N5X doesn't seem much of an upgrade, The N6x just seems massive - which is what put me off last years N6, possibly looking at the LG4 but not sure if there is much support for it the custom/dev community.


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Oct 22, 2015)

Marshmallow is great, I love that I can organise what shortcuts I want to see in the quick settings menu. The new % sign in the battery icon is a nice touch, the doze feature also hugely increases battery life but the best thing about it is Google Tap no more frustration trying to copy pasta stuff to search.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 22, 2015)

Just played with a colleague's 5X. Damn, that casing is really *REALLY* horrible and cheap looking and feeling. Also a grease magnet.

The older Nexus 5's more matte feel, and just better  overall shape was much better.

Another colleague is getting a 6P tomorrow, so I hope to have a good look at that too.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 22, 2015)

Since the marshmallow update I'm getting occasional blank screen and Bluetooth glitches 

So far not so amazeAMAZE11!! as I'd hoped.

Stig what say ye?


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 22, 2015)

Teenage Cthulhu said:


> no more frustration trying to copy pasta stuff to search.


----------



## Stig (Oct 23, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Since the marshmallow update I'm getting occasional blank screen and Bluetooth glitches
> 
> So far not so amazeAMAZE11!! as I'd hoped.
> 
> Stig what say ye?



Meh. Haven't noticed any difference at all. 

And still putting off a decision on the Nexus 5x. I want to see one in real life first.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 23, 2015)

Stig said:


> Meh. Haven't noticed any difference at all.
> 
> And still putting off a decision on the Nexus 5x. I want to see one in real life first.



It looks really shit imho.


----------



## Stig (Oct 23, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> It looks really shit imho.


Thanks, I shall certainly bear that in mind


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 23, 2015)

Stig said:


> Thanks, I shall certainly bear that in mind



You are welcome to my expert aesthetic analysis anytime


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 26, 2015)

Just had a go on my colleague's 6P....it's very very nice indeed! It feels like a quality product, and it's definitley top of my list for when I upgrade. Blows the nasty looking 5X out of the water.


----------



## Nemesisuk (Oct 26, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> Just had a go on my colleague's 6P....it's very very nice indeed! It feels like a quality product, and it's definitley top of my list for when I upgrade. Blows the nasty looking 5X out of the water.


6P is a beautiful piece of kit.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2015)

The 6P keeps on picking up some very favourable reviews. I'm looking forward to having a play on one soon.

Nexus 6P review: Google tempts away this iPhone owner


----------



## Stig (Oct 28, 2015)

Someone I know has just got a 6P today; I'm going to play with it now. 

I'm going off the 5X a bit. I blame mwgdrwg.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 30, 2015)

It doesn't appear to be very durable


----------



## Nemesisuk (Oct 30, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> It doesn't appear to be very durable



I've spent the last two days playing with a 6p.  Seemed durable to me. It's also a beauty to hold


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> It doesn't appear to be very durable



Aaaand some of that all-essential context to this not so scientific test:



> If you want a scientifically rigorous analysis of the Nexus 6P's durability, this isn't it. Please close this window and advance with the productive parts of your day.
> 
> But if you're after a gruesome tech-destruction horror show, hit play.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nemesisuk (Oct 30, 2015)

Last couple of days I've been at droidcon London as a guest of huwaei and for a company ive avoided. Their kit is rather special. Their android wear watch is just beautiful.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 31, 2015)

editor said:


> Aaaand some of that all-essential context to this not so scientific test:


The screen breaks after the scratch test at ~1:29 and before the heat test. Admittedly, it is already compromised by the time it gets to bendy phone. I certainly hope that this is an atypical phone because £450 is an awful lot of money.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 31, 2015)

Anyway, this guy says it's not easy to bend - crisis averted


----------



## Chz (Nov 1, 2015)

Nemesisuk said:


> Last couple of days I've been at droidcon London as a guest of huwaei and for a company ive avoided. Their kit is rather special. Their android wear watch is just beautiful.


The watch *is* nice. Finally someone's figured out that a lot of us want a watch _first_ and if it does more then it's just gravy. (still not gonna buy one)


----------



## Nemesisuk (Nov 2, 2015)

Chz said:


> The watch *is* nice. Finally someone's figured out that a lot of us want a watch _first_ and if it does more then it's just gravy. (still not gonna buy one)


Not going to get one either. See no need for it. My phone is the only time piece I need.


----------



## Radar (Nov 13, 2015)

Had a 6P for a week now and very impressed with it.

The quality of the units shipped seems to be quite variable, but touch wood mine seems okay. I got a 32 Gb to play with but decided to return it for a 64Gb model on back order to counter the lack of SD card.

Pure Marshmallow is a joy to use, not having a manufacturer or telco slowing down os updates is well handy!  The doze functionality is much appreciated, I'm getting about a day and a half from normal use. IPSEC VPNs work again with our poxy old pix after going a bit wobbly with android 5.1.1 and with the 6P you have the screen acreage for it to be useful if you need to work your magic whilst down the boozer  The only legacy app I'm having problems with is the O2 wifi manager, but then poor O2 have only had 9 months to get their shit together, the poor dears 

It runs like shit off a shovel and not having to deal with samsung crapware constantly updating itself is bliss. The camera is pretty idiotproof and the fingerprint sensor is reliable and a godsend if you use lastpass 

It needs a case; the bare metal is as slippery as fuck! There's some tasty 3rd party ones appearing (the Spigen rugged armour at < £10 from Amazon looks the business) but I went with the Adopted case from google.

I use it with three and nearly everything works out of the box. Only blip on the horizon re carrier support is no VoLTE support at the moment as three actively block all but a small subset of phones that they sell. No native VoWiFi yet either despite the OS supporting it, but at least the dreadful three in touch app works so that's not too bad if you're inside but have wifi.

Having to go down the USB C route for high speed charging is a bit of a pain if you have loads of micro USB kit (especially with all the furore at the moment over non compliant cables being sold), but I'm well happy with the speed of recharge when using it. (well under an hour from < 10% to full)

Anyone else been tempted with either the 6P or the 5X ?


----------



## Radar (Nov 18, 2015)

souljacker said:


> That 6p looks very nice. Still waiting for a replacement for the nexus 7 though.


Your wish has been granted, a cutdown version of the Nvidia Shield is now available for £149. 

It's a 16GB WIFI version; compared to the original package you're missing the charger, USB micro cable and the stylus/cover. These are all available separately if you want them, but the stylus carrier hole in the chassis has been covered over and the stylus removal detection circuitry disabled. This is a steal compared to the original, just a shame they didn't standardise on 32GB rather than 16GB. However it does support an SD card to take the sting out of it.

Even though the N7 has marshmallow now, I rarely use it in favour of my Shield Gen1 32GB LTE. The shield's screen (quality and size) is perfect for me and it's lightning fast even though it's now over a year old.

Nvidia have always been quick to release OTA patches, and they've committed to having Marshmallow available by end 2015.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 18, 2015)

Radar said:


> Your wish has been granted, a cutdown version of the Nvidia Shield is now available for £149.
> 
> It's a 16GB WIFI version; compared to the original package you're missing the charger, USB micro cable and the stylus/cover. These are all available separately if you want them, but the stylus carrier hole in the chassis has been covered over and the stylus removal detection circuitry disabled. This is a steal compared to the original, just a shame they didn't standardise on 32GB rather than 16GB. However it does support an SD card to take the sting out of it.
> 
> ...



I want a nexus though. I'd have marshmallow already! It appeared on my n7 a couple of weeks ago and has given it a little burst of life. 

Bizarely, the app drawer hasnt changed at all. Not sure why.


----------



## Nemesisuk (Nov 18, 2015)

souljacker said:


> I want a nexus though. I'd have marshmallow already! It appeared on my n7 a couple of weeks ago and has given it a little burst of life.
> 
> Bizarely, the app drawer hasnt changed at all. Not sure why.


I think the gel works slightly differently on a tab.


----------



## Tankus (Nov 18, 2015)

Yeah ..my N7 performance has notably improved ....full charge lasts about 5 hours full on


----------



## Nemesisuk (Nov 18, 2015)

Dose works well. Getting a couple of days use out of my n6. Full on with no breaks about 7hrs.


----------



## Radar (Nov 18, 2015)

souljacker said:


> I want a nexus though. I'd have marshmallow already! It appeared on my n7 a couple of weeks ago and has given it a little burst of life.


Well yeah; nobody is going to be faster than the big G themselves, but Nvidia are surprisingly sprightly all things considered.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 26, 2015)

My trusty old nexus 5 has finally given up the ghost so I've ordered a nexus 6p to replace it. Looking forward to the shiny new toy!


----------



## Tankus (Nov 26, 2015)

Liking my new nexus 9 lots


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 1, 2015)

So, I've played with my 6P for four days now and my verdict is: it's frickin awesome!  Battery life is excellent, camera is brilliant overall and much better than I was expecting in low light. Before I got it I thought it would be a massive behemoth of a thing and I might have to return it because it was too big but having used it for a few days it seems completely natural. Mrs Bears' Nexus 5 seems stupidly tiny like an iPhone in comparison. I've put it in a speck case as it's very slippery, (but I always put my phones in a cases so that's fine). I really recommend this phone, this finally feels like a Nexus that can compete equally with an S6 or an iPhone 6 plus.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Dec 1, 2015)

I broke and ordered a 6p, my first ever expensive phone - it is waiting for me at home but as I am away will not get to play until Friday night.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 1, 2015)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> I broke and ordered a 6p, my first ever expensive phone - it is waiting for me at home but as I am away will not get to play until Friday night.


Enjoy!


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm due an upgrade with Three but they don't seem to do the 6p 

Quite fancy the new Sony too though tbh


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Dec 6, 2015)

Enjoying mine, this phone is blistering fast and the camera is amazing.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Dec 11, 2015)

Really enjoying the phone and camera,  the quality of night images is really good







The battery is really lasting well, I get two days usage before it needs a charge,  the doze feature of marshmallow seems to make a big difference to life.

The finger print scanner really works well, I have got used to unlocking the phone this way and it feels second nature now. I think someone else mentioned that if you have fastpass it makes logging into apps and sites a doddle


----------



## Tankus (Dec 12, 2015)

Getting the occasional random freezes.... not often ....but an irritation none the less... my 9 does not seen as stable as my 7


----------



## mack (Dec 21, 2015)

Have decided to get a 6p - initially thought it was going to be too big but having seen and held one in the flesh it's not as big as I thought, just waiting now for a possible google sale @ xmas £50 off and Im in.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Jan 14, 2016)

Has anyone else with the 6p noticed a problem when using headphones/earphones that the sound is significantly weaker in one ear? I have tried several pairs and have the same results each time.


----------



## Nemesisuk (Jan 14, 2016)

I've had that.  Changing headphones fixes it for me.


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Jan 14, 2016)

Never noticed the earphone problem. But I can tell you the Nexus 6p knocks the spots off my work iPhone 6+.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 23, 2016)

I've bought myself a 5x and am loving it so far including the casing etc. It is a lovely thing. Although tbf I've always had the cheapest available smartphone before so that's what I'm comparing it with.

Can I get rid of the page of Google crap? I can't work out how. Or at least stop it from updating itself, I can see that the reminder function might be useful but I have other means of looking at weather, news and my calendar thanks.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 23, 2016)

Turn off Google now is what you want I think. Find the menu on that page of info and it'll be a setting. Mine is the lines to left>settings>search and now>turn cards off
Something like that.


----------



## Stig (Jan 23, 2016)

You can also go to the Google play store and install a Google swipe disabler for that annoying thing which takes over your phone when you swipe up from the bottom of the screen


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 23, 2016)

wtfftw said:


> Turn off Google now is what you want I think. Find the menu on that page of info and it'll be a setting. Mine is the lines to left>settings>search and now>turn cards off
> Something like that.


Fab, that did it, cheers.


----------



## kazza007 (Mar 7, 2016)

Is battery life gonna let me down on a 5x? And anyone gone from a 5.5 to 5.2 screen feeling the difference?


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 7, 2016)

kazza007 said:


> Is battery life gonna let me down on a 5x? And anyone gone from a 5.5 to 5.2 screen feeling the difference?


I'm getting two days from the 5x at the moment (just).


----------



## kazza007 (Mar 7, 2016)

RubyToogood said:


> I'm getting two days from the 5x at the moment (just).


That's preeety good as I'm hearing one day max. I browse a bit at work and a lot at home. I don't use a laptop or have a tablet. 

The poor battery reviews are all too many.

I've got my eye on a couple 32gb 6p now on ebay.


----------



## kazza007 (Mar 8, 2016)

Couldn't really afford it, but just plumped for the 6p. It's my main device day to day. Hopefully doesn't feel too much bigger than my note 3...which does sometimes feel a bit big in some pants.


----------



## kazza007 (Mar 13, 2016)

Just got my nexus 6p out.  I am delighted with how it feels in the palm.  I currently have the note and nexus 6p in the usb ports doing contact transfer.  The 6p has really warmed up compared to the note 3 which is cool/cold.  Should I be concerned about this?  The note 3 is idle, while the 6p is performing updates/set-up.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 10, 2016)

Someone said to me yesterday that I seemed like the sort of person who would get a Nexus. 

What does this mean?


----------



## Nemesisuk (Apr 10, 2016)

A person with fine taste in phones

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 10, 2016)

RubyToogood said:


> Someone said to me yesterday that I seemed like the sort of person who would get a Nexus.
> 
> What does this mean?


It means you're a techy. And you are.


----------



## Tankus (Apr 10, 2016)

Done a clean reboot ......but I'm still getting around 3 freezes per session which means turning it off and on ....tedious.... (Nexus 9)


----------



## Tankus (Apr 19, 2016)

Tonights 6.0.1 update is a biggie...144mb...hope it resolves my random freeze issue

Wow.   46 min upload to first  boot....and it looks exactly the same with those cheesy circles..ah well


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 28, 2016)

Not sure if this has been mentioned in thread, but one thing that's been annoying me is the two swipes from the top to get access to the setting menu. I just found out if you do a two finger swipe down you get straight at the settings, like it used to work


----------



## Tankus (Jun 13, 2016)

My old Nexus 7 with the gammy socket has just had a10 mb update.....and it's just ripping along.... probably one of the smallest...but most effective updates that I've ever had....

Not yet available on my 9 which was supposed to be my 7 replacement..but it's still a bit pants


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 22, 2016)

My phone totally bricked itself a couple of weeks ago and I had to send it back under warranty - turned out to be a duff battery.


----------



## Nemesisuk (Jun 24, 2016)

Got mine Monday. Loving it so far. Threw cyanogenmod on it and couldn't be happier. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

